# Furniture City?



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Develope:r Bunian sp?
Investment: 3.5 million dirhams
shape: 5 huge chairs
Location: not decided yet, either Dubai Land or in Abu Dhab
start: next year and will take 3 years
size: 4 million feet squarei


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I see ads all the time on Real Estate TV


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it's a real project

bonyan group has very creative projects, 333m rose rotana, 666m park square tower, world's tallest zig zag tower in doha, qatar
and now furniture city

www.bonyangroup.com (check pic on bottom right last building on the right)


----------



## Pearl of the Gulf (Sep 20, 2005)

“Becoming a couch potato” is going to take on a whole new meaning now.  cool project


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i would prefer if they push park square forwards...


----------



## ferrariguy (Sep 14, 2005)

dony u dont u wana play a vidia.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

the most awful project I have ever seen uke: 

the project would be great if only there would be a big statue sitting on one those chairs, like one fat guy eating chips


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

WTF?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

i gotta agree less than average


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

dazz said:


> the most awful project I have ever seen uke:
> 
> the project would be great if only there would be a big statue sitting on one those chairs, like one fat guy eating chips


... and watching The Late Night Show with Connan O'Brien


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

AltinD said:


> ... and watching The Late Night Show with Connan O'Brien


 :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I like this project :hahaha:


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

They must be joking?! If UAE was more liberal i would be checking news for "Sex Toys City"


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

Honestly the idea is great but why did they have to use furniture from the 70's?  and who arranges furniture like that? This is really well thought-out planning.

The 2 chairs with slanted-back looks like a chair from one of Frank Lloyd Wright’s homes, he designed furniture like that; made them uncomfortable so people get the hell out after a short stay. Looking at the furniture gives me back-pain flashback; I’m not so sure I want to go in!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Can someone explain the point of this project?


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

to show that Dubai can make massive mistakes as well as massive projects ?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This looks like it's in Abu Dhabi


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Remember they HAVE the money to spend


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

someone plz shot me.. ive seen enough


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This will probably just be a vision, like chess city.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

ouch.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

this is the most ugly project i have ever seen :runaway:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

It surely looks like a vision.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

i believe this is an awful design.
it looks like a really tasteless spaceport


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

hope there is someone from bonyan group who visits this forum regularly.


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Buildings designs from furniture?

Did they run out of ideas already?


----------



## LUVDXB (Nov 10, 2005)

You have got to be kidding! It is insane to have such a project!!! Could they not find anything else for the lack of creativity??

If this project is allowed it should be built in the industrial area housing all furniture manufacturers and wholesellers.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Well it is neither a hotel or apartment but rather a place to sell furniture. 

Maybe at the end of the day it does not matter if it is beautiful or ugly the most important is to attract attention; and with many landmarks being under construction in dubai actually it is maybe easier to attract the attention and make people talk about them by being ugly than beautiful, who knows?


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I will officially join the "We believe Dubai is fake" club if they go ahead with this project!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, but that is one fugly project! uke:


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

*WHAT AN AWFUL PROJECT*

hno: I PRAY THEY DON'T GO THROUGH WITH THIS PROJECT. If they do, I will seriosuly doubt Dubai's true vision. There are a ton of creative designs they can come up with for buildings. Most cities can't afford to build them but Dubai can. They shouldn't waste money on utter garbage buildings that resemble furniture. There are proposals in Dubai that are much much better than this. UGHH I will be soo mad if they go through with this and pass on the other breathtaking proposals in the dubai BOOM thread...:gaah:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

So, which project is worse, this or falcon city? :hahaha:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I think i will bring my AK 47 next time you guys plan a meet up ^^ i`ll be generous and shoot 30 bullets at each any every one of you


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai-King said:


> Buildings designs from furniture?
> 
> Did they run out of ideas already?


Why don't they just pick from the endless endless great proposals that become never builts (ie united tower) and just build them instead. What benefits will this company receive from building something like this, especially when there's so much other stuff that's a lot more interesting. The same applies to falcon city. Why the hell would anyone visit a bunch of fake wonders of the world when they could go see Dubai's real landmarks?

Any idea where this thing could be?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't know guys but I have seen several time the video of this project on Real Estate TV, and I never noticed any resemblance to a bunch of armchairs put together.

I don't know if to belive or not my eyes.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

AltinD said:


> I don't know if to belive or not my eyes.



first sign you should visit a doctor .. :runaway:


----------

